# شرح مشترك للجميع اعمال الكباري



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا : اسال الله الكريم ان يغفر لاخنا م اشرف غنيم وللولديه وان تقبل منه لانه صاحب هذا المشروع الرائد
ثانيا : هو موضوع للنقاش عن عملية صناعة الكباري لذلك يجب ان تكون المشاركات ضمن الموضوع والاسئلة في الموضوع لانحتاج في هذا للكلمات الشكر والثناء وانما نحتاج للمشاركات فعالة حتي لو كانت قليلة (وتمني ان يكون ذلك في كل مواضيعنا القادمة ) من اجل منتدي اكثر علمية 

محتوي الموضوع : 


دراسة الجدوي للكباري 

اعمال الهيدروليك للكباري
اعمال المساحة للكباري
تحديد مسار الكبري
التصميم الانشائئ للكباري 

عمل مشروع كبري ببرنامج اللاند او السيفيل 

دراسة التربة للكباري
حساب كميات الكباري
صيانة الكباري
واي موضوع اخر خاص بالكباري 


وفي انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس دفع الله حمدان وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك الحقيقة لابد من نسبة الفضل لاهله صاحب الفكرة الاساسي 
هو الاخ الفاضل ياسر سالمان ربنا يجزيه خير
استاذنا الفاضل اقترح حفظ حسابات من سيقومون بدروس متسلسلة في الصفحة الاولي امام النقاط اعلاه 
مثلا دراسة الجدوي امامها اسم المهندس الذي يشرح والرابط 
وانا انشأت حساب جديد علي الفور شير وهو
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp?startPage=1
لم اضع فيه شي الي الان وسانشي في 3 مجلدات الاول باسم BRIDGE PROJECT الثاني باسم BRIDGES QUANTITIES والثالث باسم PICTURES
والمجلد الثالث خاص بالصور الخاصة بالكباري لاستعانة بها في الشروح
وفي اقرب وقت متاح ان شاء الله سوف ابدأ ما تيسر من شروحي المتواضعة وربنا ينفع الجميع
بقي ان اسأل الاخوه عن الرأي في ايهما نبدا بالمشروع ام بالكميات
وان كان بالمشروع بالاند ام بالسيفيل
مع العلم بان المشروع سيكون خاص بال GEOMETRIC SHOP DRAWING DESIGN
وربنا يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## حازم2010 (3 يناير 2011)

الموضوع ده مهم جدا وانا بادعو كل المهندسين اللي عندهم خبرة في الموضوع ده او عنهم اي كتب او رسومات متعلقة بموضوع الكباري يرفعوها على الموقع لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وانا حابدأ برفع Shop drawing لمشروع كوبري تابع لوزارة النقل السعودية وهو عبارة عن كوبري بطول 400 م عبارة عن 20 باكية طول الباكية 20 م الاساسات قواعد منفصلة


----------



## حازم2010 (3 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/IzGgfhGW/sharing.html?sId=X86HTaC24CqHnVco


----------



## ياسر سالمان (3 يناير 2011)

م.أشرف غنيم قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس دفع الله حمدان وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك الحقيقة لابد من نسبة الفضل لاهله صاحب الفكرة الاساسي
> هو الاخ الفاضل ياسر سالمان ربنا يجزيه خير
> استاذنا الفاضل اقترح حفظ حسابات من سيقومون بدروس متسلسلة في الصفحة الاولي امام النقاط اعلاه
> مثلا دراسة الجدوي امامها اسم المهندس الذي يشرح والرابط
> ...


الاخ اشرف غنيم جزاك الله خيراً على رسالتك الخاصة لى وادعوا لك بالخير والبركة وانا لست بزعلان بل سعيد جداً جداً فقد اخرجت الموضوع الى النور فجزاك الله خيراً.
الحمد لله باركولى اليوم ظهرت نتيجة امتحان تأهيل مهندس جسور والحمد لله فقد وفقنى الله وتم تأهيلى مهندس جسور


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (4 يناير 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة علي رسول الله 
نبدأ في عمل geometric shop drawing design بمعني اعادة التصميم الهندسي لجسر عندنا التصميم 
المبدئي له بعد رفع الارض الطبيعية لان التصميم المبدئي تكون مناسيب الارض الطبيعية له غير دقيقة
المساحين بيرفعو الارض الطبيعية وبعد ذلك تعتمد من الاستشاري ونعيد رسم البروفيل والبلان وادراج البلان ةالسيكشن
والمعلومات الانشائية مع المخططات وعادة لا يعتمد علي المعلومات الانشائية في هذا النوع من المخططات
الا اننا نحاول نراعي الدقة فيها ما استطعنا كاطوال القواعد 
فرفعت معلومات المشروع البلان والبروفايل كما جائنا من وزارة المواصلات والمخططات الانشائية 
والارض الطبيعية وملف اكسل به احداثيات المسار ومعلومات التقاطعات الرأسية للبروفابل
تمهيدا لبدأشرح عمل الشوب دروينج
مع التحية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/N2rfyVr1/sharing.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يناير 2011)

اخواني الكرام جاري رفع اكثر من 300 ميجا صور لمختلف اعمال الكباري توضح اجزاء الكباري ومتابعة اعمالها
وقد جعلت كل جزء منفصل القواعد والاعمدة والاسقف بانواعها والحوائط الساندة والوحدات الخرسانية وغيها 
علي نفس الرابط في مجلد الصور 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/N2rfyVr1/sharing.html
وقريبا رفع التسجيل لمشروع السيفيل
ربنا ينفعنا جميعا


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (9 يناير 2011)

وبارك فيك اخي الفقي اسأل الله القبول
اخواني تم بحمد الله رفع اربع دروس لمشروع السيفيل وكل المعلومات موجودة يمكن الاخوة المتابعة معنا باذن الله
علي نفس الرابط لكن في مجلد المشروع
http://www.4shared.com/dir/N2rfyVr1/sharing.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 يناير 2011)

بعد مقدمة م اشرف عن تصميم الكباري سوف اتحدث بالتفاصيل عن مساحة الكباري في المحاور الاتية :

التصميم 
التنفيذ 
كيفية الاستفادة من برنامج اللاند في ايجاد احداثيات اجزاء الكباري المختلفة 
تم تكوين هذا الربط لرفع هذه الملفات الان الرابط خالي سوف اضف الملفات في الايام القادمة 
الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/S5Scr9cu/sharing.html?sId=gIkPCi54XQM0uo97


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 يناير 2011)

اجمل مقدمة عن موضوع الجسور 
تجدها في هذا الموضوع 
علي الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8650.html


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للكباري


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (15 يناير 2011)

اخواني الكرام عود علي بدء 
رسم البروفيل وتحديد البروفيل جريد للطريق المتقاطع ومعرفة الخلوص 
وكيف يتم التعديل لميل الكوبري وتعديل الخلوص بين الجاردر والبروفيل جريد وتاثيرة علي تصميم الكوبري
وغيرها من المعلومات نعرفها من الدرس الخامس والسادس والسابع والثامن 
علي نفس الرابط 
مع تحياتي 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/N2rfyVr1/sharing.html


----------



## ياسر سالمان (16 يناير 2011)

اخوانى ... استاذنا دفع الله حمدان فى مشاركه سابقة قال ان اجمل مقدمة عن تصميم الجسور واشار الى رابط الجسور ومدى تأثيرها ...
فجزاه الله خير الجزاء على مجهوداته لخدمة مهندس المساحة وخدمة المهندس المدنى ايضاً فى تصميم الجسور وارفع لحضراتكم هذا الدليل بالكامل بملف واحد ارجوا الاستفاده منه وربنا يوفق الجميع
دليل تصميم الجسور
http://www.4shared.com/document/bsFTFO_a/___online.html​


----------



## mostafammy (17 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا للمهندس اشرف غنيم وجميع القائمين على الموضوع
وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يناير 2011)

نستكمل الدروس الخاصة بمشروع الجسر علي السيفيل 
بعد عمل البروفيل نحتاج الي المقاطع انا عملت المقاطع علي الايرث وورك لاسباب منها ان البرنامج معتمد من قبل وزارة
المواصلات بالسعودية وسهولة التعامل مع المقاطع بالايرث وورك بالاضافة الي امكانية الربط بين برنامج ايرث وورك
والسيفيل لاظهار البلان بصورة جيدة مع التعامل مع اوامر الاتوكاد البسيطة
ليستفيد المبتدئ اذ ان هدفنا مساعدة المبتدئين ومحدودي الخبرة فضلا عن انفسنا
بالمختصر انا عملت المقاطع علي الايرث وورك ورسمت البلان بصورة قابلة للتقديم الي الاستشاري 
في الدروس من 8 الي 13 واضفت فكر جديدة وبسيطة تساعد علي سهولة العمل والبساطة لاي مستخدم 
ولاحقا ان شاء الله عمل اشيت مانجر مانول مراعاة لاخوة الذين عنهم مشاكل في عمل الشيت مانجر باوامر البرنامج
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (20 يناير 2011)

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/EFnHkD4r/BRIDGE_PROJECT.html


----------



## elfaki (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم م. أشرف غنيم.


----------



## مزن محمود (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير و مزيدا من العطاء و التقدم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (21 يناير 2011)

اخواني الكرام الشيت مانجر عقدة كتير من الاخوة انا شرحت في دروس السيفيل كيفية عمل الشيت مانجر باوامر السيفيل 
وهنا في مشروع الجسر عملت الشيت مانجر باوامر الاتوكاد البسيطة ليكون امام الاخوة اكتر من اختيار اثناء العمل
الدرس رقم 15
http://www.4shared.com/dir/EFnHkD4r/BRIDGE_PROJECT.html
وبكدة المشروع كمل عملنا بلان وبروفيل ومقاطع علي الايرث وورك وشيت مانجر للجسر ورسمنا الجسر في البلان والبروفيل 
وفي انتظار اي استفسار يخص المشروع خاصة الاسئلة التي تتعلق بالجسر قبل الانتقال الي مرحلة اخري


----------



## روباطابي (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## wasfi86 (25 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .

*​


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ياسر سالمان (15 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل بعد غياب عن المنتدى والاتجاه الى ساحة الاخبار ومتابعها والقلق على مستقبل مصرنا الحبيبة رعاها الله من كل سوء وحتى من الملاحظ ان كل الاعضاء ( معظم الاعضاء ) لا توجد لهم مشاركات منذ يوم 22/1/2011 وهى تقريباً اخر مشاركة للاخ اشرف غنيم متعه الله بالصحة والعافية وبعدها مشاركة اخرى بعد احداث مصر والثورة المصرية العظيمة بتاريخ 25/2/2011 اى ان الاعضاء انشغلوا بحال مصر بعيداً عن حالهم الشخصى .... بصراحة الكلام هرب منى مش عارف اقول ايه ... ولكن ان دل ذلك فانما يدل على
حب مصر​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 مارس 2011)

ربنا يحفظ مصر من كل سوء


----------



## atif10 (17 مارس 2011)

مشكوور ياباش مهندس على هذة المجموعه


----------



## atif10 (17 مارس 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا : اسال الله الكريم ان يغفر لاخنا م اشرف غنيم وللولديه وان تقبل منه لانه صاحب هذا المشروع الرائد
> ثانيا : هو موضوع للنقاش عن عملية صناعة الكباري لذلك يجب ان تكون المشاركات ضمن الموضوع والاسئلة في الموضوع لانحتاج في هذا للكلمات الشكر والثناء وانما نحتاج للمشاركات فعالة حتي لو كانت قليلة (وتمني ان يكون ذلك في كل مواضيعنا القادمة ) من اجل منتدي اكثر علمية
> ...


مشكوووووور ياباش مهندس


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

هذا الموضع مهم جدأ


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

ربنا يحفظك


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

والشكر والحمد لله


----------



## walid1963 (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا" لجهودكم


----------



## العسيلاتى (28 مارس 2011)




----------



## العسيلاتى (28 مارس 2011)

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/sdc10517i.jpg/


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 مارس 2011)




----------



## مروان البياتي (4 أبريل 2011)

احتاج كتاب المساحة المستوية اجامعة عين شمس


----------



## عبده عبدالونيس (16 أبريل 2011)

الشكر والتقدير الي كل من قدم شئ يستفيد به الناس


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ENG-MUNEF (19 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا بش مهندس .... إن شاء الله تنطبق المعلومات مع مانقوم بتنفيذة في اليمن


----------



## fageery (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا عبد الغفور


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المجهود


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (1 يوليو 2016)

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير


----------



## شريف اشرف حسين (15 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
كنت محتاج افضل طريقه والاسهل والادق لتركيب الجريدرات على الكاب بيم 
ولكم خالص التحيه والتقدير


----------



## م/ محمد عبداللطيف (26 يناير 2017)

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير​


----------

